# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Kaizun kuvia Flickrissä

## Kai Sillanpää

Sekalaisia kuvia Baltiasta 1 - 4.9.2016: https://www.flickr.com/photos/519348...57670221838563

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Skannattuja kuvia ensimmäiseltä Itävallan-matkaltani joulukuun alkupuolella 2010: https://www.flickr.com/photos/519348...57669972914404

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Kuvia Virosta ja Latviasta 11 - 16.9.2017: https://www.flickr.com/photos/519348...57686041404761

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Kuvia Venäjän Ievskistä, jossa olin vanhan ilmaisun mukaan "matkoilla" 9 - 11.1.2018: https://www.flickr.com/photos/519348...57692471764335

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Tässä on toinen kuvakansio tammikuiselta Venäjän-reissultani: siinä on sekalaisia kuvia matkan varrelta painottuen Moskovan ympäristöön (itse Moskova, Vidnoje ja Himki): https://www.flickr.com/photos/519348...57664705574418

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Syyskuussa 2018 kävin taas Venäjällä, pääkohde oli Kazan, välietappeina mennessä Pietari ja palatessa Moskovan läheiset Podolsk ja Vidnoje: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...57700859577531

----------


## Salomaa

Kuvista päätellen omaat tietoa siitä, että havaitaanko Venäjällä edelleen perinteiset johdinautot toimiviksi vai kokeillaanko siellä akkusähköbusseja ?

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Kuvista päätellen omaat tietoa siitä, että havaitaanko Venäjällä edelleen perinteiset johdinautot toimiviksi vai kokeillaanko siellä akkusähköbusseja ?


Ikävä kyllä en ole asiantuntija tämän suhteen. :-(
Sen tiedän, että Venäjällä kyllä kokeillaan akkusähköbusseja useammassakin paikassa ja ainakin Moskovassa trollikoiden korvaamisesta niillä on jo paljon kiisteltykin.
Omalla reissullani en vain sattunut näkemään yhtään "patteribussia".

----------


## Salomaa

Itä-Euroopan maissa ja entisen NL:n valtioissa on johdinautoja paljon. Onkohan niiden akkusähköbussien kokeilusta mitään tietoa ? (esim Viro ilmeisesti korvaa johdinautot sähköbusseilla)

----------


## Rattivaunu

> (esim Viro ilmeisesti korvaa johdinautot sähköbusseilla)


Onko jossain vahvistettua tietoa siitä, että Tallinnassa toimittaisiin juuri noin? Siellähän on luovuttu johdinautoliikenteestä kuluvan vuosikymmenen aikana useilla linjoilla (2, 6, 7 ja 9), ja ainakin niiden linjojen osalta korvaajina ovat olleet paitsi perinteiset diesellinja-autot, myös sähköavusteiset dieselbussit, joissa polttomoottori on käynnissä lähes koko sen ajan, kun bussi liikkuu.

Tuoreehkon Resiina-lehden mukaan muuten Norjan tämän hetken ainoassa trollikkakaupungissa Bergenissä johdinautoliikennettä aiotaan kehittää niin, että tulevissa johdinautoissa on akkusähköbussin tavoin ajoakut, joiden avulla voidaan liikkua sähkövedolla myös paikoissa, joissa ei ole ajolankoja. Tämän tyyppiset ratkaisut ovat herättäneet mielenkiintoa muillakin johdinautopaikkakunnilla eri puolilla Eurooppaa, johdinautojen tulevaisuuden suhteen varmasti riittää mietittävää akkubussien nostaessa päätään entistäkin voimakkaammin.

----------


## Salomaa

Täytyy täsmentää että en tosiaan ole lukenut selvää tietoa siitä, että akkubussit nopeasti korvaisivat johdinautot. Täältä foorumilta muistan lukeneeni että Solarikset ajetaan loppuun ja sen jälkeen uusia johdinautoja ei hankittaisi. Nyt palautuu mieleen myös kriittinen keskustelu täällä, että dieselbussit ovat korvanneet lopetettuja johdinautolinjoja.  Solariksen kyyti on mukavaa, mutta niin on myös 51:n (Helsingin) akkubussinkin.

----------


## Eppu

> Täältä foorumilta muistan lukeneeni että Solarikset ajetaan loppuun ja sen jälkeen uusia johdinautoja ei hankittaisi.


Tallinnassa on myös suunniteltu raitiotielinjoja Mustamäelle ja Lasnamäelle. Mikä sitten toteutuu ja mikä ei on toki arvoitus tässä vaiheessa. Rollikkalinjoja siellä on kuitenkin niin vähän että en ihmettelisi mikäli kyllästyvät lankavaunuihinsa jo aiemmin, myyvät ne pois ja korvaavat dieselmoottorivaunuilla. Toisaalta lienee halvempaa pitää olemassaolevat rollikkalinjat toistaiseksi kun polttoaineen hinnat taitavat kuitenkin olla korkeammat kuin niiden käyttämän sähkön hinta...?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Trolleymotionin sivuston paikkakuntakohtaisissa uutisissa kerrottiin 24.4.2017, että Tallinnan johdinautoliikenne on suunniteltu lakkautettavaksi vuonna 2020. Uusimmat Solarikset ovat tuossa vaiheessa vasta noin 10-vuotiaita. Todennäköisesti sähköliikenne korvautuu polttomoottoriliikenteellä - täysin päinvastastoin kuin lukuisissa teollisuusmaissa - ellei nyt jotain hyvin pikaista akkusähköbussiuutista Viron pääkaupungista tulla kuulemaan.

Tallinnan joukkoliikenneoperaattorin TLT:n uutisessa noin kuukauden takaa kerrotaan kaupunkiin hankittavan sata kaasubussia. Niistä ehkä osa korvaa johdinautojakin, vaikka uutisessa mainitaan vain dieselien korvaaminen kaasukalustolla. Suunnitelmiin kuuluu ostaa iso määrä (yli 200 autoa) kaasukalustoa myös seuraavina viitenä vuotena aiemmin mainitun sadan lisäksi.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Sain upatuksi ja tekstitetyksi kuvasetin tammikuun lopun - helmikuun alun (2019) reissultani Venäjälle. 
Pääkohteina olivat tällä kertaa Ivanovo, Kolomna ja Rjazan, menomatkalla poikkesin Pietarin ratikkamuseoon: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...57706326406195

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Olen hieman laiskistunut kuvaamisen suhteen, tähän kansion olen pannut kuluvan kevään vähälukuisia kuvia: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...57704427954492

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Nyt on kevään 2019 "sekalaiskansio" paketissa: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...57704427954492

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Tähän kansioon aloin kerätä sekalaisia kuvia kesältä 2019: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...57709018872057

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Lisäsin kesän 2019 sekakansioon pienen määrän kuvia Turusta: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...57709018872057
(lisätyt kuvat tästä alkaen: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...7709018872057/ ).

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Pieni määrä kuvia Mobilian Linja-autopäivältä 3.8.2019: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...57710093011606
Mukana oli lisäksi ainakin tämä auto, johon en Mobiliassa saanut sihdattua hyvää kuvakulmaa: https://www.flickr.com/photos/51934812@N03/43399280362

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Pienen kuvamäärän lisäsin taas kesän sekalaiseen kansioon tästä alkaen: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...7709018872057/

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Avasin syksyn 2019 "sekalaisen" kansion lisäämällä sinne pienehkön setin kuvia Porvoosta: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...57710726541191

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Lisäystä lähinnä Riihimäestä ja Hyvinkäältä maanantailta 9.9.2019 tästä alkaen: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...7710726541191/

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Kuvia bongausreissultani Venäjältä 12 - 23.9.2019: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...57711044602577

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Sain upatuksi ja tekstitetyksi taas yhden setin kuvia Venäjältä, nyt kohdekaupunkeja olivat Vladimir, Kovrov, Ivanovo, Jaroslavl ja Rybinsk sekä läpikulkupaikkana Pietari (25.1. - 2.2.2020): https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...57712943363092

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Tässä on kuvia reissultani koronakriisin jo osittain hiljentämään Peräpohjolaan (Rovaniemi, Kemi, Tornio) ja Ouluun 22 - 25.3.2020: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...57713630140606

----------


## bernemi

> Tässä on kuvia reissultani koronakriisin jo osittain hiljentämään Peräpohjolaan (Rovaniemi, Kemi, Tornio) ja Ouluun 22 - 25.3.2020: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...57713630140606


Oikein hyvä, kattava ja mielenkiintoinen albumi. Hyviä kuvia.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Sekalaisia kuvia kuluneelta kesältä 2020: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...57714704874046
Mobilian Linja-auton päivässä kävin tällä kertaa soolomatkalaisena, tässä on kuvia siltä reissulta: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...57715411620217

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Kesän 2020 sekalaiskansion (https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...57714704874046) loppuun lisäsin pienen setin kuvia Hämeenlinnan reissulta 31.8.2020 tästä alkaen: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...7714704874046/

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Perustin kansion sekalaisille kuluvan syksyn (2020) kuville, tähän mennessä satoa on tullut hyvin vaihtelevasti Tallinnan ja Kokkolan väliltä: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...57715876324998

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Lisäsin aiemmin mainostamaani syksyn 2020 sekalaiskansioon https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...57715876324998 pienen määrän aamuhämäräisiä kuvia Järvenpään rautatieaseman liepeiltä tästä alkaen https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...7715876324998/

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Syyskuun 2020 puolenvälin jälkeen kävin Oulussa penkomassa sikäläisen automuseon arkistoa.
Kuvasin jonkin verran joukkoliikennettäkin, kävin myös Kemissä ja Torniossa: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...57716234191012

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Kamerani oli melko pitkään "konepajakorjauksessa", joten viime talvena kuvaaminen jäi väliin. 
Keväällä räpsin muutaman otoksen puhelimella ja sitten palasi kamerakin kuvioihin.
Tässä on pieni määrä kuvia keväältä 2021 https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...57718955758509
ja tässä tähänastista satoa kesän puolelta https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...57719426702635

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Kävin syyskuun 2021 alkupäivinä Kaakkois-Suomessa, Savonlinnassa ja Mikkelissä ja tässä on kuvasatoa: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...57719770997584

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kävin syyskuun 2021 alkupäivinä Kaakkois-Suomessa, Savonlinnassa ja Mikkelissä ja tässä on kuvasatoa: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...57719770997584


Hyvät fotot sait tuliaisiksi!  :Smile:

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Tässä on pienehkö setti Tampereelta ja Kangasalta lauantailta 11.9.2021 (Kurvaa Kangasalle-tapahtuma): https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...57719926663810

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Perustin syksyn 2021 sekalaisille otoksille oman kansion, alkupään kuvat ovat Porvoosta: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...57719943755205

----------


## repesorsa

Kiva nähdä kuvia taas Porvoosta, olet saanut kuvia tänne tulleista Kapuuseista ja Askola-Pukkilan suunnan autoista  :Wink:   Mutta miksi PorvLiikenteen Kerkkoon bussin kyltissä likee edessä että on elyn vuoro? Kenen alihankkijana Pukkila ajaa vuoronsa ?

On näköjään Eerokin käynyt täälläpäin samoja kuvaamassa  :Wink: )

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Kuvia Itä-Saksan reissulta 20 - 24.3.2022: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...77720297645414

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Kuvia Itä-Saksan reissulta 20 - 24.3.2022: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...77720297645414


Sehr interessant! Vaikken ratikoista paljoa perustakaan, tutkin kiinnolla koko albumin läpi. Hyvin näyttävät Articit viihtyvän Schöneichessa penkkien identiteettikriisistä huolimatta.  :Smile:  Paikallinen bussikalusto muistuttaa Nurmijärveä Setroineen ja Mercedes Tourismoineen.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Tässä on pieni setti kuvia kuluneelta keväältä https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...77720298350946
ja tässä vähän isompi alkukesältä (näistä tosin iso osa on vanhoja kuormureita Vetkun tapahtumasta Jyväskylästä): https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...77720299547885

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Tässä on pieni setti kuvia kuluneelta keväältä https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...77720298350946
> ja tässä vähän isompi alkukesältä (näistä tosin iso osa on vanhoja kuormureita Vetkun tapahtumasta Jyväskylästä): https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...77720299547885


Kiitos hienoista kuvista. Etenkin nuo vanhat kuorma-autot toi lapsuuden mieleen

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Kuvia matkalta Viroon ja Latviaan 27.8. - 2.9.2022: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...77720301841706

----------


## Penkinlämmittäjä

> Kuvia matkalta Viroon ja Latviaan 27.8. - 2.9.2022: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...77720301841706


Hienoa, että Latviassa yhä muistetaan Mario Kempes!  :Cool:

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Lisäänpä vielä linkin päättyneen kesän sekalaisiin kuviin (https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...77720299547885), niihin on edellisen viestin jälkeen tullut hieman lisäystä vissiin tästä alkaen: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...7720299547885/

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Perustin syksyn 2022 sekalaisille kuville uuden kansion: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...77720302166394
Siinä on nyt lähinnä kuvia Tukholmasta, jossa kävin risteilyllä 15.9.2022 vuosikausien tauon jälkeen.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Edellä mainitsemaani syksyn sekalaiskansioon (https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...77720302166394) on tullut hieman lisää kuvia tästä alkaen: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...7720302166394/
Suurin osa on tosiaan pikaiselta Porvoon reisulta.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Lisäsin syksyn 2022 kansioon jonkin verran kuvia, suurin osa on Turusta, tästä alkaen: https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735...7720302166394/

----------

